# Benalyn for kennel cough



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca has the sniffles and that cough so I think it is kennel cough. What age benalyn shall I get please? There are about 10 to choose from. I am presuming the children's one??? But my chemist didn't know either
Oh and can you give manukau honey??
Thankyou


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Debi

Your right its the childrens one. Apparently the adult ones have an ingredient in it that is dangerous for dogs. Dexie was recommended the one for chesty coughs when she was unwell with a cough. 

I thought the vet was going made when she suggested it 

Not sure about the honey !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the kids one is fine, it was always the chesty cough one we gave at the kennels. i knpoe a couple of people who give their dogs manukau huney.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry guys but is age 6 to 12 okay? 
Thankyou


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

im sure we used the normal one. only had one bottle of the kids one from what i remember. but id say 6-12 is fine.


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah 6-12 years is the one


----------

